# New and shy :)



## CheekySweetAngel (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My name is Leanne (my friends call my Leigh), i am 25 years old and i live in North Wales, UK.

I have been struggling with DPD since 2004, i was recently diagnosed with DPD and was told that i had been suffering from it since 2004.

I am not sure what is allowed to be discussed in the welcome thread, so i wont add anything else unless anyone has a question/questions for me.

Thank you so much for reading, i hope you are all well.

Take Care
Leanne
xxx


----------



## CheekySweetAngel (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh and too add, i have also been diagnosed with PTSD, OCD, BPD, anxiety disorder and panic disorder and tendencies of bi-polor (my old doctor wouldnt give me the full diagnosis of bi-polor as i was too young in his eyes *shurg*)


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to this forum
=)


----------

